# antique bamboo rods



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I have 2 OLD bamboo fly rods (both look like NEW), that are from the 60's, probably older. Canvas pouches, etc. I don't know squat about values, etc. Can any one help?

Thanks!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

who are they made by?


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't know much about value, but if you sell one, let me know. I am looking for a bamboo rod to fish with. Especially if it's near a 5 weight.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I have one that goes back to about the 30's to 50's It is a










*Montague Sunbeam*. The last time I searched I didn't find anything. I guess now is the time to search as this is brought up.

The Montague Sunbeam model is a 1930s-1950s vintage rod 3 piece with 2 tips. This is a lower end rod in the Montague lineup. These tend to run in the $80-150 range depending on condition from good to excellent. The exception is the 7'0" model which would be valued higher since the shorter vintage bamboo rods tend to be the more valuable.

For those looking for a bamboo rod.... http://shop.ebay.com/items/__bamboo-fly-rod_W0QQQ5ftrkparmsZ72Q253A1205Q257C66Q253A2Q257C65Q253A12Q257C39Q253A1QQ_fromfsbZQQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQ_sopZ15QQ_scZ1


----------

